# Rodie's Mini Ranch Invite you to watch



## zoey829 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fire Fly is a beautiful appaloosa mare due to foal any day!!! She is bred to my few cap stallion!! We are expecting a beautiful foal. Please feel free to watch. She is usually in the barn by 9 pm est time. And the cam is turned off around 6am. If you see Fire Fly foaling or in harm please call 856-261-0555

Thanks for watching

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=rodies

My web site is below for more info on the horses

www.njminihorse.com


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 21, 2011)

Have her up. I love to watch for babies.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

got her up on cam......thank you for sharing with all us nut cases


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 21, 2011)

This will be interesting



Fire Fly has hiding places.



Fire Fly, hiding in corners is not allowed


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 21, 2011)

it does look blue. which reminds me I better find some pink buckets. at least one


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

YAY Lea!!!

glad you put her on LB!!! I'm on here aswell!!

as you know I'm watching!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Lea, you know I am already addicted to FF

Hugs Renee


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

AHHHHH what is that on the camera?!!!!! I can't see a thing!!!!





wait... the light is off... maybe thats all it is... I can just see her head n neck hmmm


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for watching everyone! She is a sweet gal. But LOVES to hide. She just likes to show an ear! I guess she is fond of her ear





I turned the cam off to go to work! I will have her in earliy about 7, tonight. She dropped her mucus plug. The vet said anywhere from 2 days to 2 wks. Soooo we are waiting.

I am hoping for a filly!!! One with a blanket



but I am happy either way!!!!

Sorry the cam is so bad. I had the best cam but dont know what is wrong. I will get a new system next yr.

Here is a pic of dad. My few cap homozygous stallion- "Sonny"



cassie said:


> AHHHHH what is that on the camera?!!!!! I can't see a thing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Lea, I will try to watch when I can - do you have someone at home watching her during the day while you are at work? Suppose you cant rig up an outside camera so we can help during the day?

Hoping for a speedy safe foaling.


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes my husband is home. She is right in th eback yard area. I hope soon!!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL, you know I've been waiting forever to see this one.... especially after your lovely colored fillies earlier in the year by Sonny! Come on Firefly!!


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know I am getting so excited!!! Thanks for watching. Here is a pic I just took to show her elly. Unfotunalty, its not the best pic but you get the idea!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

She is looking restless tonight and is sleeping in a new place


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Diane this was tonight.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

haha sorry its so small, I did a screen print n thats how small it turns out... she has been more restless tonight!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, Is that better?


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL silly me


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everyone Hope I can watch a little longer tonight. No work tomorrow. TGIF


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 23, 2011)

Great! Thanks for watching


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 23, 2011)

NP Fire fly is such a cutie


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing.'V"


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 24, 2011)

Fire Fly seems restless tonight. Is this normal for her?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 24, 2011)

She was acting like this last night too, I think she is very close bwdik.


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm hoping she has it Sunday night





Monday for me so I can watch her foal before I go away!!!





how is she looking this morning Lea??


----------



## Eagle (Sep 24, 2011)

She is a bit restless Cassie. Are you going to be watching for 30 minutes?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2011)

Just popped in to check on Fire Fly before leaving to do my boys - a bit of tail swishing and she looks as though she's a bit cross with the little FILLY that is resting in her tummy. LOL!!

Can we get a pic of her boobies and maybe a slightly better one of her side on?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 24, 2011)

She is laying down now but still chewing her legs


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 24, 2011)

She is very restless tonight. And her belly does seem to be shifting. I will take more pics tomorrow. I dont think long.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh man, come on Firefly and pop that spotted filly out!! I find that mine stop laying down usually the night before they foal- about 95% of the time. And so still waiting.....


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh see I find my mares foal 100% of the time when a million other things are going on. See it is very scientific





So here are pics of her and her whoo whoo


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

udder definitley filling!! YAY!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

FF down early tonight... hmmm I am watching! her foaling around about now would be perfect!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be helping watch the excitement Lea


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

2.00 am and FF is really restless


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

she is restless tonight!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again for watching. She is restless but not enough to pop a baby!!

She will be in around 6 tonight. Want to keep a close eye!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

Please don-t have a heart attack when you look in Lea cos FF hasn't foaled, she decided that child birth was too painful and decided to adopt.





http://latigo.marestare.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=26450.0;attach=17469;image


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha!! She is NOT the mother


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL and still no new baby yet..... please send her an engraved invitation to attend the birth of a new foal, LOL Just dont tell her it's supposed to be HERS!


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ha!You have no idea how ready I am!! WHo cares if she is or not I wan a baby!!



HGFarm said:


> LOL and still no new baby yet..... please send her an engraved invitation to attend the birth of a new foal, LOL Just dont tell her it's supposed to be HERS!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 7, 2011)

Firefly is still being stubborn and hanging on to that baby




Fire fly this is day 342 in case you forgot





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=rodies


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 7, 2011)

Eagle thanks for the reminder of the day.



She was not doing much when I left for work. We need some new pics.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 7, 2011)

Ooooo yes, a few up to date pictures would be great please.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 12, 2011)

Where is Fire Fly's momma? I know she is taking care of Fire Fly, but she hasn't posted. Hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Where are you Lea?


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry!!! I am here!! I had the vet out 3 days ago and she said all looks good. Foal is in position, just enjoying the warmth!!! She should be foaling soon!! UGH!!! When I get home I will post pics I took yesterday.

Thanks again sooo mcuh for watching!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hello.....Lea......


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some pics I took yesterday, 10/12


----------



## cassie (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Lea! she is SO close!!! won't be long now! do you know if she usually waxes up? if her udder is hard n warm at night you know it won't be long, Suzie waxed up for me but was very hard n warm



come on Firefly!

lets get this show on the road!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 13, 2011)

Waht a beautiful little momma. I couldn't see the coloring on marestare.



:yeah Looks like it won't be long. Yay more babies


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Her nipples are still pointing in, instead of down, so not yet! Wow, and I thought mine were fuzzy already! Look at her hair!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 15, 2011)

How is Fire Fly doing today - I find it a bit difficult to watch her here from the UK due to the time differences - she's outside right now as it is late lunchtime where you are and I will be in bed by the time you get her in! However I do manage to catch her in her stable for a few hours when I wake in the morning.





More pictures needed soon I think - she's such a pretty mare! I forget, but did you say she has foaled before?


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ugh!! This has to be the longest gestation. If she doesnt foal this wk the vet is coming back out. At this point we are thinking he bred after she was hand bred! UGH!!! If she doesnt foal this wk!!

WIll send pics this wk!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 16, 2011)

If she was out with the stallion for a while after you hand bred her, then it is possible that she didn't take at that first covering??

When did she actually start bagging up? That could give you an idea as to her possible dates?

Looking forward to more pics when you have a chance - know you are very busy - or will be interested to hear what your vet thinks if you decide to call him.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG FF, and I was wondering if perhaps she settled at a later breeding........ The waiting is just killer isn't it?!!?





Diane yes, in mid Sept. no matter how hot it is, like overnight the horses coats start to thicken. They are actually getting fuzzy already though our temps are still in the 90's and close to 100 during the day. The nights however, have cooled off from being close to 85 to 90 down in the low 60's so it's quite a drop at night now. To us, this is 'fall weather' and a big cool down from summer, LOL (However yes it does freeze here during the winter sometimes)


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 17, 2011)

Here in the UK where most of the minis come from British Shetland breeding, they start looking fuzzy around the end of July/beginning of August! Interestingly, those who come here as imports from the warmer states in the USA and other countries, also start getting their fuzzies at the same time once they have been here for a year. Generations of breeding in warm climates is 'overtaken' by Mother Nature as soon as it becomes necessary - plus I have noticed that their coats are often more 'dense' than those of the natives.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 17, 2011)

Watching Fire Fly. She has a barn buddy. What color is the cat? She is so cute just sitting on Fire Fly's front hoof. Too cute.


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 19, 2011)

The cat that visits is a grey color. We named her Super Fly aka Sue!!! They have become best buds!!!

THe weather here isnt bad. Just raining more then usual.

I dont know what gives. The vet doesnt want to come back out and palp. She for sure felt a foal and if she hasnt aborted she said just deal and wait. That her date is of and foal when ready!! UGH!!!

She looks the same. Once it stops raining, if it ever does. I will upload pics!!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 19, 2011)

it must be so hard for you Lea



I was the exact same with Suzie!!

she finally had her little colt 2 weeks ago on Sunday!! he is the light of my life





its so hard waiting! I know exactly how you feel!

how is her udder looking? can't wait to see some more pics of your pretty girl!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 19, 2011)

Fire Fly looks a little lopsided tonight. Maybe the foal is getting into position to make it's appearance~



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2011)

1.50 am and FF is having a cuddle with Sue




It is so funny has she tries to rub her back on FF's chin, you can see that FF isn't impressed but she just takes it. She will be a wonderful mum. Another 6 days and there will be a new moon so lets hope that brings baby.

Yes Lea we need some photos, can you put the camera under her tummy so we can see her boobs from that angle? Thanks


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

another night has passed for you Lea and still no baby you poor thing...





oh lets hope your foal is born on or before the new moon!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 20, 2011)

Come out! Come out! We know you are there and we want to meet you in person!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 20, 2011)

Still holding it in! Thought for sure that little baby would want out by now.


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

how is she tonight Lea?


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 20, 2011)

A lot of up and down. Even the horse sitter said today she has been acting a little restless. Here are some pics I jsut took. With it getting dark out so earily I dont have time to get pics!!

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

I think she should still fill that udder a bit more Lea, if she is to go by the book



more waiting ....



but we are here for you and watching your precious girl!!

HOW CUTE you have a horse sitter!! love it!

this is a pic of Suzie's udder the day she foaled... thats the angle I use mostly, I go from behind the legs and snap





don't know if your able to do that but thought it might help


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 20, 2011)

What a great idea! Have a sitter while you work



I may have to do that. Since hubby is retired he can be the sitter for the grandson and the mares.



:yeah Thank you Lea that's great! Plus marestare you can't miss.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 21, 2011)

hhmmmm, I can't see much change in her udder



maybe it is just the pics.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree, I dont see that she is really close yet.... haven't been able to tune into MS so am missing her with her kitty. That is too cute.


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 22, 2011)

That is a great idea to take pic from behind. I have never had that much milk drip. Good greif that is a milk bar!!! lol

Yes I have the watchers at night and a sitter during the day. We foster dogs and one family that adopter the foster still keeps in touch. THe daughter is going to school to be a vet tech. So she comes during the day and watches her. She does her mome work, watches tv and gets to play with the dogs and horses. So dogs get a potty break and the horse gets a sitter. And it only costs me a couple bucks!

I will get picks tomorrow. We are heading out for Fido Fest in the afternoon

Thanks so much. I feel bad to making everyone wait!


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

haha it sure is, and she has PLENTY of milk for her little man Finn!!





thats super cool!! what a great idea! give your sitter a hug from us and tell her the Auntie's think she is doing a brilliant job!!





Yay for pictures hope you have a great time at the fest... can I ask what exactly a Fido fest is??





don't worry Lea we are here for you!!

these poor aunties had to wait about 4 months for Suzie, lol so we are here with you!!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah Lea, we are well trained for the waiting game



so no worries there, as Diane said it gives us time to fool around





3.30 am and FF is stood quietly in her corner


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 23, 2011)

Lea, we were all a bit worried as to what we were going to do with ourselves after Suzie's mammoth pregnancy, then suddenly another 'batch' of pregnant mares popped on to our screens, so we are very happy watching Aunties.





We know how frustrating and exciting it is for you, but we are quite content to chat and watch, to watch and chat, and to wait for as long as it takes!


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks.Here are some pics I just took, with etter angel


----------



## Eagle (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Lea, How long was FF out with the stallion for? I think you have already said but I can't seem to find it.

Thanks

Renee


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 23, 2011)

We hand bred her Oct 30th but obvious she didnt take. We left her in with him until end of Nov. So I am hoping she took then!!



Eagle said:


> Thanks Lea, How long was FF out with the stallion for? I think you have already said but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Renee


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like she still has some filling to do. Bit like my last girl! Let's cross our fingers and hope they fill quickly so we can sleep properly again


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't remember Lea but is she a maiden? how did she bag up with her last foal if she isn't...

she is one gorgeous girl, we love watching her and Sue hehe


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

She had a foal last year I think Cassie.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep, she has a ways to go in my opinion... not much of a bag yet. Is she getting any grain or anything daily along with her hay? I'm thinking maybe she didnt settle until towards the end of her stay out with the stallion?

One thing about it, she has to foal sooner or later....

I also had a horrible thought- she is buddies with the kitty but I have a feeling when foaling time comes, or when the foal is born, kitty is going to be an enemy and FF may try to kill the poor kitty- not wanting it near her baby, so watch out for that.


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

Eagle said:


> She had a foal last year I think Cassie.


ok thanks Renee






we will keep watching and waiting,

HG Farm, I have been wondering the same thing...



we can't lose Sue!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

CAM HAS BEEN DOWN ALL NIGHT


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cam was giving me trouble all night!!1 UgH! I tripped over the cord and wasnt the same all night!

This would be her 3rd or 4th foal.

IDK I think she will be ok with Sue after a couple days. FF is a sweet horse and her previous owner said was never over protective. So we will see.

Oh the vet is going to call me when she gets her ultra sound machine. This way we can tell without actually palpatating!!

UGH!!!!! Come one FF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 25, 2011)

Hope its the news your waiting for 



 Good Luck x


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I hope you find out soon as I can imagine you must be very excited to meet this new baby ( I am



)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 25, 2011)

Waiting and watching


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, did I miss something? Are you concerned about something - is Fire Fly ok? Just wondering why the vet was having to come - hope everything is ok?


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

YAY for ultrasound! would be super good if you didn't have to pay



come on vet person! come to the party!

or even better Firefly HAVE YOUR FOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 25, 2011)

Did the vet come?



Watching FF and Sue. Sue comes in and out. Right now out. FF is quiet tomight. Not much going on


----------



## cassie (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe the vet hasn't got her ultrasound machine yet?



lol oh well we keep watching and waiting... and yes FireFly is very qiuet tonight


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 26, 2011)

yes she is



. I don't think she has moved in the last hour. opps there was a tail swish





Need to get some sleep, I have to work tommorrow, but My mind is going at warp speed.



trying to remember all the stuff I have to get ready for the show.



.

Watching FF helps


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2011)

Popped in and out several times to watch Fire Fly - she seems very relaxed.





But I do think her tummy looks a little more dropped now than it was a week ago - progressing nicely. Did you say she was last in with the stallion at the end of November, if so, then allowing for her to run late with her pregnancy, she could still have another 3 weeks to go - plenty of time to fill that udder!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

still waiting for this baby,,, does your head in this waiting game




:impatient:



:impatient:


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 27, 2011)

A few people where concerned about her on marestare. So I have the horse sitter coming early to watch her. I even have her in a smaller area, just in case. I am getting sooo excited!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I was watching last night too Lea, she is part of my dsily routine. Lol


----------



## MeganH (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been watching FF and following the posts on Mare Stare. Hope she is getting ready to get the show on the road!!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy moly Firefly, what are you waiting for??!! We are dying to see that SPOTTED baby out running around!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh is it going to be a spotty 



 how exciting


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 28, 2011)

This is going to be a relaxing wkend so I hope to have a faol to play with hint hint!! I am going to get pics this wkend.

i have been doing this so long with FF its like I forget the purpose!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

I really hope she foals for you this weekend as you have the time to relax for a change.


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ooohhh so do I!!!!!

I really see her belly changing shape. I will post pics tomorrow before I let her out to play


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2011)

oh great new pics coming soon



Thanks Lea


----------



## cassie (Oct 29, 2011)

posted on marestare, but yep can't wait to see the new piccies!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are some pics. Sorry about the quality. It is puring here, evben a few flurries. So they where taken in the barn.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Lea they are great. I think she still looks a while off yet which would be about right if she was out with the stallion until the end of Nov. Loads of mares have gone late this year.

Sorry to hear that you are having bad weather. I hope it brightens up for the weekend.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are having that sort of weather, then perhaps it will be a good thing if she doesnt foal just yet? I agree that she still has a little awy to go yet, but she's progressing well.


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry all!!! The cam is down. It is not on my end. I contacted Marestare. I hope I can get it resolved tonight.

Sorry


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok we are back up.

I just snapped this pic. I see a difference just between yesterday. What do you think????


----------



## Eagle (Oct 31, 2011)

/monthly_10_2011/post-5780-0-44493900-1319903186_thumb.jpg/monthly_10_2011/post-5780-0-56192800-1320029338_thumb.jpg

She is so furry


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW!! Look at that progress!!








Looking good. Looking good!


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 31, 2011)

I can really see the difference in person. Thanks for posting next to each other!! Yippeeee!!!

I will try to post tonight as well! I am sewing buttons over here!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 31, 2011)

You are welcome Lea, it makes it easier to see her progress. Not long now yipppeeee


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 31, 2011)

Those pics were from one day to the next?!! Wow, yes, definitely starting to fill the bag in now. Looks like she is waiting til the last minute to do so. SNOW? Ugh, already? You keep that icky white stuff..

Come on Firefly, your fan club is waiting, lol Lea, guess you dont have any new little 'goblin' to play with yet... sigh


----------



## Eagle (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry Diane


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow! Looking good! Go Fire Fly. Let's have a Halloween foal.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 31, 2011)

Wooowhooo!!



GO Fire Fly!!


----------



## zoey829 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is a pic I just took. Looks smaller!! UGH!!!







MeganH said:


> Wooowhooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> GO Fire Fly!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 1, 2011)

Exciting stuff and such a pretty udder


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

With her teats being separated so nicely, she could fill up with milk at any time and quite fast!

Come on Fire Fly - your Momma needs to see that baby of yours (so do we!)


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope she's not being a big fat faker, lol Please send her an engraved invitation to attend the birth of................


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

come on Firefly! its early november now!!! make it November foal of the month!! LETS GO FIREFLY LETS GO!!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 3, 2011)

Let's go, Fire Fly!! Looking better!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

come on fire fly thought you would of had your bunny by now


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 3, 2011)

:rofl



:rofl Maybe she is a hold out for Christmas with all the gifts and she wants to add hers to the tree.



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 3, 2011)

Great idea on the heat lamps Diane. My neighbor has had to use theirs. They just make the stall smaller and kind of block it in to cut any breeze. Make sure the cords can't be reached by horses that want to CHEW them!


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

hey Lea how is Firefly looking tonight?!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 3, 2011)

My cam went black. Can someone else see FF?


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

just checking now...

back up and running Hazel... sorry it took me so long to post... crazy day here at work...



I am watching though!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep up again.. Looks like she is sleeping. All quiet


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2011)

mhmmm, all is quiet on the FF front!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm having real problems with FF's cam - yesterday it looked as though huge snowflakes had invaded her stable, then right now I have what looks like a force 10 blizzard!!

Is there a problem with weather conditions in the area (not suggesting there is a blizzard going on!) or with connections somehow?

Hope all is well with Fire Fly.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2011)

FF has her barn buddy back. Kitty is boppong in and out. From this angle looks like FF belly has dropped more



:yeah



. Lea do we have any new pics?


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2011)

yes Lea, an update would be much appreciated if you don't mind


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

is she still cooking this baby would of thought she would have had it

come on FF


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 6, 2011)

FF is laying down which is unusual for her. Can't see her head, but can see most of her.



Do we have any updates or pics yet?


----------



## MeganH (Nov 7, 2011)

LORD, Fire Fly!!! Let's get going, Shall we???!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are some pics I just took. However, I am havinf cam trouble now. I am trying to fix it!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 7, 2011)

ok FF cam is not working for me. Is it working for anyone else? It says stream not found. Is lea having some weather issues?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 7, 2011)

Stream still not found. Hope everything is ok with Lea and FF


----------



## MeganH (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like shes either dripping milk or waxed a bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 7, 2011)

:yeah Great pics Lea. I guess we were posting at the same time. Looks like she is moving forward.



:yeah Come on FF


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the update Lea!! WOW is that wax we see?!!






won't be long now!!!! yippee!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

This girl really has me in a tizz



Her tummy shape and her udder with what seems like wax and then the cam probs,

Lea we feel for you



She sure is a pickle


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 8, 2011)

Her bag doesnt look any different to me now..... hmmm Can't wait til you have the vet back out to see what is going on. Come on FF the Faker.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

It certainly looks as though there is a small amount of wax forming on her teats, but, seriously, she simply doesn't have a full enough udder for wax to be forming - I have never heard of this happening/being possible??

Will be really interested to hear what the vet has to say on Thursday - hopefully it will be good news, but I admit to having niggling doubts as to whether she is in foal, unless you have made a big mistake with her dates Lea. So hoping to be proved wrong.





Ps By your dates she is now way overdue for this pregnancy - obviously not possible, so could she have been covered at a later date, even by a different stallion/colt? Her tummy looks pregnant, but not for a foal very soon.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you have any fescue on your property Lea? I always worry about that when a mare is this late.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent observation Diane, they look very similar.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

Well observed Diane - they are indeed very similar. But there are also the dates to consider - I do feel/hope that Fire Fly IS in foal, but somehow she must have been covered a lot later than first thought. We have, if I remember correctly, not being able to check while posting, a date at the start of this topic of 326 days back around 21st September, so a later possible covering date surely must be the answer?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW! Diane - dont suppose you have a pic of her during that last month to compare?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2011)

Goodness - she's a size and a half, bless her.





But without working out the dates exactly, Fire Fly must be at 360 days or just over (?) and she is not the size of your pretty girl, so I still feel that there must have been a mix up with the dates?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW Diane. Seeing pics of these girls makes me more and more sure that April's baby was a premmi last year. Or late abortion like my hubby said.. I am so glad I've been following all these foaling threads.



Still learning.



Thank all of you ladies for the knowledge and suggestions that you give each day to us newbbies



.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)

Gosh Diane, she sure is a wide load bless her



FF doesn't look that far though





Lets see what today brings. Good Luck with the vet Lea


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, good luck today Lea - keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

ok whats going on iam a little behind on whats going why do you need the vet

hope all is ok


----------



## Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck with the vet today Lea


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 10, 2011)

Best of luck with the vet 





 

 love the pictures of Carie..she certainly looks good with her very large belly


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 10, 2011)

ok why has nobody told me why shes going to the vet


----------



## Eagle (Nov 10, 2011)

Lea said yesterday that the vet is coming today






lets hope he doesn't cancel


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok Good news and ok news. First the good news-

I had 2 other mares checked as well.

First one is Hallie- She is 9 months!!

Next, Is Dreamer- She is 7 months!!!

The ok news is she feels FF is 9-10 months along. She had a better machine and it was much more clear. So we got to see the foal and the shape, but the foal was nott in position or big enough to be due now. So my boy mist have gotten her throuhg the fence.

Soooooo..... I am going to suspend marestare for about a month. Dont want to waste everyone's time watching when they can watch others. I will post and keep everyone updated. I hope to have it hokked up again in Dec!!!

But all is well just the part of the breeding process


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh cool. Sorry it's not now Lea




, but now we know we can be expecting Two in December and another in February



:yeah Watching the mares is never a waste of time. We love doing it



Thank you for the update and congrats on Hallie and Dreamer. I'll be looking for them. I'll miss seeing FF for the next month, but will happily looking forward to you putting her back on


----------



## cassie (Nov 10, 2011)

zoey829 said:


> Ok Good news and ok news. First the good news-
> 
> I had 2 other mares checked as well.
> 
> ...


YAY for two more being in foal!!



wow more waiting for you...



don't worry we will be here with you!! please keep us updated with any news!!!



you know we love to watch mares



and love you girl Firefly! can we see pics of Hallie and Dreamer at some stage please? I bet they are gorgeous!!!

glad that everything is otherwise all good with your mares!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 11, 2011)

:yeah All good news then thats really exciting..so pleased for you 



 :yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 11, 2011)

So glad to hear that Fire Fly is actually in foal - and congratulations on your other two girls as well!

We will miss her over the next month on marestare, but please keep giving us updates s she progresses, and on your others too. (a couple of pics of your other girls would be lovely when you can organise it)


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 11, 2011)

Well back to the drawing board, LOL At least you'll get a bit of rest for a couple of weeks before time to start back up again. Thrilled to hear about your other two in foal also- how fun! Looking forward to seeing all the SPOTTIES you have coming!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks and like I promised I am here to update.

She is doing well and getting bigger.

Here are some pics I took today.

See everyone soon on marestare!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 15, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah Looking good!!! Thank you for the update! I've been wondering how FF was doing? Miss her on marestare. I will be watching for her and you to come back on when the time is right.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 16, 2011)

wow Lea, she is growing



she looks preggy now, look at her tummy











Thanks for the update


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yes - progress is certainly being made!





Is there also just a little 'movement' in her udder - if so maybe a baby in around 4 weeks, or if a bit longer it could be a Christmas baby!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ohhhh I would LOVE a xmas baby!!! heck I would love any baby anytime.

I will post pics over the wkend


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

congrats on your mares .....no saffire is waiting for xmas



:rofl


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are some pics I took today!! What do you think????


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 21, 2011)

when is she due....those udders look like thay need vto fill i bit more i give her about 5 weeks


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 21, 2011)

About 2 wks ago the vetput her at 9.5 to 10 months. So you would be correct. She is probabout 10 months right now!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh wow



We could have a Xmas baby or two. Yours and Saffire



:yeah


----------



## MeganH (Nov 21, 2011)

It looks like she's either dripping or waxed.. has she done that before? If not it should be sooooon right??


----------



## Eagle (Nov 22, 2011)

Lea, finally you get to see some forward steps, all good things come to those that wait





yahoooo "we" are going to have a xmas baby


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 22, 2011)

Exciting more babies on the way soon


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

Again there is a small movement in the right direction, just as it should be!


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 22, 2011)

yes she is a trickster. She has had this before. Not sure if its wax or what. But all I know she has done it before, just part of her process, I guess.

But if you compare teh pics I can notice a slight difference. So Yes!! Xmas baby!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I do see some change in her udder- and yes, I think around Xmas. Would be nice if she waited for 1/1 for a New Years baby and then it would not be a year old when it's really only a week old, lol.


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!! Here are some pdated pics I just took. Her belly is looking big but her nags dont!!! UGH!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh yes her tummy is looking good! Wouldn't worry too much about her udder at this stage - if she has another 4-5 weeks to go to foaling, she won't be showing much udder increase yet.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 25, 2011)

lea if she foaled early last year she might bag up real quick, keep checking her as you never know





Thanks for the great belly pics, she really looks preggo now


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

ill bet she,ll foal before saffire.. LOL I think saffire has a plug up there



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## DandyGirl1314 (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't wait until she is back on marestare!


----------



## cassie (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW she has a huge tummy! won't be long now! she is such a beautiful girl!! absoloutly love her! I agree Dandygirl can't wait for her to be back on marestare!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 28, 2011)

I love the face she is giving you in that picture! haha! Her belly is looking good!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 3, 2011)

I just took some pics!! What do you think???


----------



## Eagle (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I think we can safely say that she has a bun in the oven. Lol she is huge!!! Her udder still hasn't started though so I am still betting on a xmas foal.

Start the bets girls, i will donate a box of Italian chocolates to the winner!

Who wants to play?


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well thank you, Eagle. I am of course playing!!!!

My prediction is January 15th!!!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow lea!,!That sure is a preggers tummy now!



I think December 28th



Come on firefly!!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at that growing belly!

I say December 21st!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 4, 2011)

Well she's certainly moving along!





I'm hoping that she will suddenly do a 'spurt' over the next couple of weeks coz I will have to vote for the 27th December (my birthday) and the thought of Italian Choccies .....yummmm!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 4, 2011)

She is looking great. Diane you took my vote LOL so I'll go with January 2.. I'm with you on the yr old at one week. Go firefly. I know i'l be hard on you Lea, but i'm hoping for a January baby. BUT of course Firefly and her little bundle will have the last and final say.





Happy early Birthday Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 4, 2011)

I vote Jan 6th, as that will be my grandson's first birthday!

But Anna's birthday is my daughter in law's, too, so that a good one.

Also with Diane. Anytime after the first of the year would be best..


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 4, 2011)

Man you guys are guessing earily!!! I went for the 15th of jan!! Yikes!!

I would be thrilled if she foaled the Wk of Xmas!! Even though we are hoping for a Jan foal. My mom passed Dec 29th and her bday is Dec 30th. So a little foal that wk would do me just good!!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Lea I am so sorry to hear about your mum. ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((cyberhugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Lea I am so sorry to hear about your mum. ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((cyberhugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))






OMG OMG what has happened


----------



## Eagle (Dec 6, 2011)

Lea's mum passed away a year ago on the 29th Dec.


----------



## cassie (Dec 6, 2011)

Well then anytime around then would be perfect! Was a beautiful thing it would be if she had her gorgeous little healthy foal on the day!!

Lea so sorry to hear about your mum! Your cyber family are here for you!! Xo


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 6, 2011)

cassie said:


> Well then anytime around then would be perfect! Was a beautiful thing it would be if she had her gorgeous little healthy foal on the day!!
> 
> Lea so sorry to hear about your mum! Your cyber family are here for you!! Xo



Yes we are. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## MeganH (Dec 6, 2011)

Big hugs Lea. ((((HUGS)))) This is a great group for friends and support


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your Mum Lea, it must make the Christmas holidays very difficult for you. I lost my Mum a few years back on Novemember 11th, so a day of Remembering for me and the rest of the World. But I do remember looking at Christmas cards for her that first Christmas, before I realised what I was doing

Sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are some pics I took today. The vet will be out tomorrow so I will have a better idea of whenshe is due and when to get her back on MS.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay! She's looking good!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow Lea she has really changed! She is alL furry. ROFL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your MOm right after Christmas, I lost mine too just after Christmas in 1985. I'll share alittle if you please. That Christmas before she died she didn't have much money, she bought my children all inexpensive gifts that year, but to this day my youngest daughter still has her gift on a shelf, it was a small platic carosel. It means the world to her and she was only five when she lost her Gram. I still have the Christmas card she sent that last year, and enough memories to last forever. Your Mom will live in your heart forever.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 11, 2011)

Every time I see her I think 'What a pretty mare'








Cant wait to hear what your vet has to say tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW she looks great!!



n very furry LOL all ready for winter





lets hope bubba will be all prepped for winter too! looks like it won't be long before that little GORGEOUS baby shows its little face!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 11, 2011)

wow she looking great... i reacon the 10th of dec ,,,got any hooha pictures we need hooha pictures




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Dec 12, 2011)

Jenny, you have lost it,



Today is the 12th of December.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 12, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Jenny, you have lost it,
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the 12th of December.






:yes



yep ive lost it allright



i mean the 10th of fan oh i mean jan



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Dec 14, 2011)

Any updates Lea? Did the vet come?


----------



## cassie (Dec 15, 2011)

Oooo yes would love an update when you get the chance Lea


----------



## MeganH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 18, 2011)

I have Lea's email address I might email her I think... first of all I might check Marestare to see if she has updated that... hope everything is ok...





"Sorry for the delay. The interent is up but not the cam. The iwres got ruined. So we are working on it.

The vet came out and said she figures about 10.5- 11 months. So we are progressing. Hope to get it fixed over the wkend!!!!!!"

Lea's post on marestare from Saturday... I'm guessing the camera is up, but they are having problems with it...

glad everything is ok, Lea I hope you don't mind me posting this on here...


----------



## Eagle (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't forget, the winner gets a box of chocolates





Megan, you said the 21st so keep those fingers crossed

followed by me on the 25th

Anna on her birthday

Cassie the 28th

the others all said January.

The race is on


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update Cassie, so glad to hear that all is well!

It is so much fun having Christmas babies to look forward too - seems very strange for us living in the northern hemisphere! Is this the first year that we have (here on LB) had foals to watch for at Christmas time - dont remember seeing many folk reporting new babies at this time of year in the past? Or is it that we now have this special forum just to ourselves (and to all the new babies)?

And to think that it was Suzie's massively long pregnancy that started it all!!

Thank you Suzie - our first 'foundation' mare.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll play! I am going to pick January 9th as that was my Mom's birthday. Her udder just doesnt look much different to me, though her belly is certainly getting bigger! So I think she may go later in January, but I am picking the 9th just because!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, so it's 2012, so glad that FF made it to the next year so the foal will be closer to the real age for the year.

Anything new YET? I picked January 9th so she better hurry up! LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

yep i picked the 10th of jan so ill stick with that for now LOL


----------



## MeganH (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope everyone is ok and doing well, Lea!

On Mare Stare pictures were posted on December 24 and FF didn't look to have filled up yet then.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2012)

Would love to have an update when you can get to a computer Lea - hope everything is ok?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes Lea, I hope all is well.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 5, 2012)

Heard from Lea via email- things are still progressing. Not a lot new but she said she had new pics that she would post soon- no worries.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Laurie. I guess we will have to rethink our due dates


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes cause mine is certainly not going to be right! Perhaps Lea will post new pics soon and we can guess new dates. OMG Firefly.... WHEN are you gonna have this baby?!


----------



## cassie (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow poor lea!! Is she still having camera probs or is it just turned off? Firefly will be as bad as Susie was soon lol we r here for you lea!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update Diane. Godd pics. She's moving in the right direction looks like.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 13, 2012)

Good girl Firefly, i am so excited so Lea must be jumping up and down! Hey Lea are you getting any funny looks from your work friends? Lol


----------



## MeganH (Jan 13, 2012)

WOOHOO, FIREFLY! 








Good luck with the MS setup, Lea!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 13, 2012)

Woohoo!



HAPPY FOALING!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 13, 2012)

Lea I am off to bed now but I will pull up FF as soon as I wake at about midnight cam time.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck Lea - I'll be off to bed soon, but will try for the cam as soon as I wake - it's still not working for me.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 13, 2012)

The cam is up for me, but not very clear. It just may be the time of day not sure.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 13, 2012)

AAAWWWW! FF is getting lots of loves and scratches from someone


----------



## Wings (Jan 13, 2012)

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2012)

Still cant get the cam up, although it keeps flicking as though trying to connect.

Any news this morning??


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't see FF this morning, but the cam is up. Looks like Lea wants a colt. There is a blue bucket in the stall



. Since it's Saturday FF may be out for a bit.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2012)

Cam is working for me now too!









I see the blue bucket.





As it is afternoon still I expect FF is out in the paddock. Hope the cam keeps 'tuned in' from now on.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 14, 2012)

YEA!



:yeah



:yeah



I'm glad you can see it now Anna. I keep checking and FF must still be out enjoying the sunshine



:yeah .


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Lea

Glad FF is getting so close . I'll be watching too


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking very relaxed and munching


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 15, 2012)

Back standing in the lower left corner, just part of her head visible. Not looking too relaxed, did a circle round and seems to be 'chewing' quite a bit.

How far has her bag filled Lea?


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

she is such a fluffy gorgeous girl!!



how is she looking Lea? any more milk progress???





standing still near the right side atm...


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all!!!!

I tried to take pics today but only got a full body pic. I will try to take pics of her bags later.

She is doing well and her belly is huge!!! But I am going to have to say this wont be a Jan foal!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 21, 2012)

With a tummy like that I would be watching her very carefully! You also said (a couple of pages ago) that her udder was filling? How much 'filling'? She could fill the remainder of her bag literally overnight, or even foal with a half filled bag that then fills completely with the act of foaling.

Dont worry about pictures of her personal bits - just watch out for any lengthening and swelling/puffiness, and if she will let you, keep checking the colour inside the lips of her vulva as a change from a salmony pink to a deep red will probably tell you that baby is on HER way!!

You could have a January foal yet!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a pic I took on the 18th.

UGH!!!! I am so ready I am sure she is too


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Anna. I'd be watching closely. You could have a January baby yet. Delilah is not looking near that ready



. I know I won't have a January baby unless she starts doing something real quick.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow her belly has gotten bigger and lower! Her bag was pretty much bigger on the 18th- am curious to see how she is progressing. Yep, you might have a January baby still....

LOL, all I can see of her on the stall camera is her ears flicking back and forth.


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeh we have everything ready. But the good news is it is going to be in the 50's this wk. But she isnt having a jan foal. Just have a feeling she is going to have a feb foal.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 22, 2012)

Well whenever she chooses to foal, I hope she foals in the middle of her stable and not down in one of the bottom corners. LOL!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is a pic of her bag I just took. Looks the same in pics. but in person you can see development


----------



## Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

I am betting Friday the 27th Of January!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 22, 2012)

If we're betting on days I bet Jan 31 th.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 22, 2012)

She is definitely filling up! I would not rule out a January baby just yet. I just can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh dont scares me!!! That soon!!!

This foal will be sooo special I cant wait!!

I am thinking Feb 8th!!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW she sure has bagged up fast for you!!! Lea,  how exciting! I'm with the girls! I think Jan 28th or Feb1st!!! feb baby sounds good to me!


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

Firefly lying down sternal... looking a little uncomfortable at 11:17pm


----------



## cassie (Jan 22, 2012)

midnight checkup love n scratches!! naw!!! beautiful baby girl!

hi




I see you!  mmmmmmmmmm scratches!!! she loves those scratches!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 23, 2012)

No change today. She is cookin up sthing good!!! But she is sure liking come in and gettin spoiled.


----------



## cassie (Jan 23, 2012)

zoey829 said:


> No change today. She is cookin up sthing good!!! But she is sure liking come in and gettin spoiled.


lol she sure is!!! we all can't wait to see what she delivers for you!!! and us hehe she is getting close to our dates!!



come on Firefly at least one of us has to guess the date you will foal LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 23, 2012)

Make a round of her pen, but back in her corner now. Come on FF



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Jan 23, 2012)

standing looking out her stable lol nothing is happening... lol still waiting n watching LOL come on FF!!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 24, 2012)

Right now FF is either out of her stall or hiding really well lol


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 24, 2012)

She is under the cam now. I take her out in the morning. She goes to a larger paddock area. Lets her walk around and be watched.


----------



## cassie (Jan 25, 2012)

all quiet with Firefly right now/// she is nibbling something off the ground... not much foaling going on I don't think lol


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2012)

FF really likes her corner. Kinda makes you wonder what's she's hiding for



:rofl No privacy, is what's she's thinking



:rofl How can a girl get her beauty sleep



:rofl


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are some pics I just tooke. Dont see much of a difference,


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 25, 2012)

How many days is she now?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess me betting she will foal on Friday is out of the question


----------



## cassie (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh Renee, she could still surprise us



Maybe she won't get a massive udder? Lol right now leas feb dates are looking good lol


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 26, 2012)

It just better be this Feb!!! But when she walks and I look at her bags they are much bigger. But Still thinking Feb!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 26, 2012)

wow her belly is huge..cant be much longer


----------



## cassie (Jan 27, 2012)

Firefly down sternal resting at 12:24am...


----------



## Eagle (Jan 27, 2012)

all is quiet at 2.15 am


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a pic I took this morning. Looka a little bigger


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good. Probably needs to fill some more. BWDIK


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 28, 2012)

FF in her corner and Barn Kittie is taking the spot light for now.



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Jan 29, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> FF in her corner and Barn Kittie is taking the spot light for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it when we get the barn spectators!



:rofl


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 29, 2012)

Good pic of her bag and I agree, she has a lot more to fill.... I am beginning to agree with you then on a February foal. At least she is progressing!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is getthing there. I took a pic today. When I compare the 2 pics I can see a small difference.

At least we are moving in the rt direction!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 29, 2012)

:yeah



Go FF . I'm still rooting for a Jan 31 baby., but have to agree it will probably be Feb.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 29, 2012)

31st October

/monthly_10_2011/post-5780-0-56192800-1320029338_thumb.jpg

yesturday

/monthly_01_2012/post-5780-0-41120800-1327792492_thumb.jpg

Today

/monthly_01_2012/post-5780-0-86414300-1327850392_thumb.jpg

yep,



I see improvement.


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow definite improvement!! Willbe watching her today for you leigh!!



I reckon she should have the feb baby of the month lol come on ff!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2012)

Oooo yes - getting closer!!


----------



## MeganH (Jan 29, 2012)

Definite changes!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 29, 2012)

:yeah Yeah FF



:yeah We'll be watching



:shocked


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

7:59pm and Firefly's ear looks fine lol thats all I can see at present LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2012)

cassie said:


> 7:59pm and Firefly's ear looks fine lol thats all I can see at present LOL


That what she so often shows so we'll have to look for changes in her ear


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comparision. She is progressing. In person she is huge!! I am thinking soon!!!! Yippeee!! She has the most famous ear in town!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 29, 2012)

:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce She's standing in the middle of the stall



:HappyBounce


----------



## Eagle (Jan 30, 2012)

2.20am and she is munching


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2012)

4:14am she is down sternal... resting quietly...





gosh this foal will be as long awaited as Finn was LOL


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2012)

Firefly has changed positions and is back down sternal... but looking comfortable... lol


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2012)

Firefly up n slowly walking around lol at 4:54 am night all I'm headed to bed



:BigGrin


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 30, 2012)

5.30 ish and the camera has gone all hazy - not possible to see anything or is it just me?

Hope all is well with FF.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 30, 2012)

No worries Anna, Lea gets up at hideous o'clock and switches it off. ( I wonder if it is cos she goes to the barn in her pj's )


----------



## MeganH (Jan 30, 2012)

Excited for FF! It has been a LONG time coming


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ha!!! I do get up so earily. My alarm goes off at 5:10!!!It is fuzzy bc the lights are off.

Thanks again for watching!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang, saw you had posted and thought there was some new exciting news this evening...

Ok, I am going to just wildly guess and at this point, my guess is February 14th for a foal- Valentines day!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 31, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Dang, saw you had posted and thought there was some new exciting news this evening...
> 
> Ok, I am going to just wildly guess and at this point, my guess is February 14th for a foal- Valentines day!!


haha Laurie I saw YOUR post and got excited LOL had to go back and check Leigh's post LOL come on Firefly we are all going crazy waiting for your foal!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 31, 2012)

5.00 am and she is hiding


----------



## cassie (Jan 31, 2012)

Firefly is standing in her corner... and I can see her cheek this time YAY lol funny girl! I sure hope she doesn't foal in that corner!!!





maybe Leigh you could put her water tub or something else there when you know foaling is imminent (can't spell sorry lol) so she can't hide on us? just an idea


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2012)

2.00 am and she seems really hungry



maybe she has confused her baby pains for hunger pains


----------



## JAX (Feb 1, 2012)

I cannot get cam up. It froze on me I refreshed and now it wont come up at all...


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 1, 2012)

Not working for me now either. Will keep trying in case it is just a short glitch?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 1, 2012)

4.06 am no cam here either..hope all is ok


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2012)

Lea has been called but she didn't answer the phone



a message was left


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2012)

29th Jan

/monthly_01_2012/post-5780-0-86414300-1327850392_thumb.jpg

Today






It is hard to say as the pic isn't great but I don' t see much change yet!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 1, 2012)

nice colourfull boobies


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 1, 2012)

I Dont see much of a change but when she walks you can see the bag and it is a nice size. I am hoping for a Valentine baby!!!



Lindi-loo said:


> nice colourfull boobies


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 1, 2012)

I see the famous ear- barely, lol. Oh and now part of her head.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh there she is- all of her!! Munching her hay and wow, is she FAT!! Gosh Lea!


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 2, 2012)

those boobies are looking good



..cant be much longer when was her due date


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 2, 2012)

3.12 am sleeping like a baby hmm


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh you have no idea how big she is. She barely fits into the stall!!

We areent sure of her due date. We are guessing Feb some time


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, at least you're on the countdown now anyhow and things are happening.


----------



## cassie (Feb 3, 2012)

yes please Lea, we need something in that corner!!! its 12:01am and I can't see her at all!!!!






I wouldn't know if she was foaling or cast or anything... I'm sure she is fine... but its a bit hard when we come on to watch her for you... but we watch a seemingly empty stall with an ear every now and then, a cat and sometimes a very pregnant pony...



please can you put something there??



lease


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

The actual amount of room that FF has in that corner is not very much so I think it unlikely that she would be able to lay there without us seeing her feet at least but I agree that watching an ear can get boring, especially if it is a sleeping ear







Lea could you put her water bucket in that corner? that might force her to change her habits.


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok I will put a bucket or something.

I took a pic of her bags this morning ang they def are bigger. Will post a pic later!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are some pics I took this morning!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yeah!! Dont know if she will last til Valentines Day.... she's certainly getting bigger!

















Looks like her nipples have really spread apart- are they pointing down and not in? That's a big change that usually indicates within the next day or two!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 3, 2012)

YAY!!






She's looking good!

I see all the pictures of the mare's udders from behind and looking at my mare I don't know if her's will be that easy to see from behind! I guess if they fill it will change though.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 3, 2012)

:yeah



Looking great!!



:yeah Won't be long now


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Now that is what we all want to see, good girl FF. Not long to go now lea , yippeeeee

Have you increased her food cos her neck looks really big or maybe it is the cam angle!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 3, 2012)

No same amount of food. I did put a bucket in the corner but she is still hovvering over it!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh and I thought she was repositioning for something important

But being very familliar with her ears they look kinda flat to the sides tonight like she is annoyed. maybe its baby....or maybe its the bucket you put there annoying her.. lol


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got a great view of her now, full on, sideways across her stable. Much better FF - keep away from that corner please!!

She certainly has moved regarding her bag- not long to go now, but think that her tummy still needs to form a proper V??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like pussy is playing hide n seek under her belly 



 crazy cat is going to get trodden on if its not carefull


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 4, 2012)

You should see when I bring FF inside. Her kitty buddy, Super Fly runns to greet her. I cant tell you how many time I thought it was curtains for Super Fly. But I think they have it down, like a dance!

I hope soon!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 4, 2012)

Not all my mares have really made a V shape, nor have many of them gotten soft poop before they foaled either, so I dont count on those things, LOL Dang, I have not been able to see the kitty in there yet. Super Fly must have dubbed himself the foaling supervisor!


----------



## Wings (Feb 4, 2012)

This one has certainly been keeping us all waiting, fantastic to see her really getting into gear!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hear ya go!!! Lookin big)))


----------



## MeganH (Feb 6, 2012)

Big and I see WAX!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW!!!!! what a change!!! and wax!!! I will watch her REALLY close for you tonight!!! my Suzie had wax the day she foaled!! are her udders warm? she has HEAPS of milk for that little baby!! come on firefly !! yippee I AM SO excited for you Lea!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW fantastic progress. Have her up on cam and will be watching for a while tonight. GO Firefly. Where is super fly he should be there also!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

FF down sternal looking quite uncomfortable... a few glances at her tummy, definitley worth watching tonight!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Firefly might be thinking of foaling!! what do you girls say?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

I say yes!!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

LETS GO FIREFLY!!!!!!!! SHE is having this baby!!!! come on girl! PUSH!!!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

:yeah Yeah! FF did good!!!



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW that was SO quick






:birthday



:birthdaylittle baby!!! a dark little baby I think... don'e know whether girl or boy yet?!!!! already trying to stand!! naw how cute!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Look at that baby trying to get up already!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

hehe so cute!!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 6, 2012)

WOW!! I JUST missed it!

GOOD JOB FIREFLY!

Congrats!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Look at them legs!


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

MeganH said:


> WOW!! I JUST missed it!
> 
> GOOD JOB FIREFLY!
> 
> ...


yeah it was so quick its no wonder you missed it LOL a long legged tiny dark baby... what we want to know now... is, FILLY or COLT????? what a good good mummy!!

Lea n hubby you have done a brilliant job!!!





with that said and baby all safe on the ground I am going to lunch!! So CUTE!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Enjoy lunch Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

lol thanks, stll haven't gone hehe glues to the screen hehe

I think it might be spotty!!!



what do you think Hazel?


----------



## MeganH (Feb 6, 2012)

baby looks dark but maybe with some white splotches on it's behind? LONG legs for sure!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Think I see some spots, but not sure. SO ADORABLE


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

hehe yep long wobbly legs LOL

is there something to stop baby from getting through those panels..?

what is hubby doing with that drill? hope it doesn't scare Firefly


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

He's probably going to put up panels to keep baby safe


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

I think we have spots


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

yep I agree definitley a soptty baby! can't wait to see the pics! how cute!! poor little thing!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

No rest for this baby or mommy. It's staying up



I agree can't wait to see pics


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes very strong and healthy. Don't know if filly or colt yet


----------



## MeganH (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures we watched them take! And to know if it's a filly or colt!! It is just so cute running circles in the stall!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

That one is a very energetic little thing.




:yeah It hasn't stopped since it got up good


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh Diane!



Secrets from your buddies



. I understand tho.


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yippee!! A healthy live foal!!!!! And this beautiful foal is a ......... FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates and current pics soon!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 6, 2012)

BIG congrats Lea and Kyle can't wait for pics

sure looks like alotta spots under there

I missed it though


----------



## JAX (Feb 6, 2012)

After all this time... I missed it!



But am so very very happy that FireFly finally has had her girl and all looks good!



:yeah BTW shes adorable love the spots


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks so much. She is a sweetie!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Looks like spots right up to the shoulders!!! Could be a near-leopard hiding under all the fuzz!!!!!
> 
> Such a cutie!!


Sure does


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

zoey829 said:


> Yippee!! A healthy live foal!!!!! And this beautiful foal is a ......... FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates and current pics soon!!!!


YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub

happy birthday little baby girl!!!! what a cutie!





congratulations Lea! she sure looks a snuggler and SO VERY VERY cute!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 7, 2012)

I cant believe I MISSED IT ALL!!!! DANG IT! And now she is up in the corner again and all I can see is Firefly's head! I WANNA SEE THE BABY!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

me too Laurie and I am not impressed.



I have been keeping her company at nights for months now and she goes and foals during the day and so darn fast that I didn't even get time to fire up the pc



(Thanks for the text message Cassie) Now I am up she is still hiding her baby hostage under the cam and no photos from Lea



That's It! I am on strike.












Congrats Lea,


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope you didn't mind me messaging you Renee, I know it was the middle of the night and everything, but knowing how much you have been watching Firefly I thought you would want to know...





she is SO very cute!! YES we are waiting on pictures Lea!!!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

it was 3.15 am and hubby wasn't happy



i think he thinks I have a secret lover


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my - and I missed it too! How exciting! Well done FF and many congratulations Lea.











What a beautiful - very lively - little filly!








But, yes Lea, we MUST HAVE PICTURES!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks sooo much. I really appreciate everyone watching and supporting us. It was well worth the wait. The cam will go down soon. It will be back up tonight. They will be in the barn nice and warm. I will let her out for about an hour to stretch her legs. Very lucky how nice the weather is!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

lol ok Lea.... I'm about to go to bed!!! WHERE ARE THOSE PICTURES!????!!!!! LOL

there had BETTER BE SOME when I wake up in the morning... OK ? lol or else! I will just have to come and take that little filly away from you LOL



(just kidding ) but we don need to see pics.... how many spots does she have??


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats! Lea



:yeah Beautiful baby girl.



:wub


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 7, 2012)

I did finally get to see her on the cam last night- well, about 1 a.m. here, LOL Can't wait for real pics!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 7, 2012)

I really coudnt ask for a better delivery!! It was after 9, fast and text book!! All great! Makes the wait worth it. For thos who watched did you see her following me around the stall. She was trying to snuggle with me instead of momm. Soo cute. But this morning she didnt even know my name!!

I promise pics when I get home outside in the sun!!!

PS Super Fly was near by and no one seemed to mind her in the stall. She just wasnt as active!


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

zoey829 said:


> 1328626225[/url]' post='1445806']I really coudnt ask for a better delivery!! It was after 9, fast and text book!! All great! Makes the wait worth it. For thos who watched did you see her following me around the stall. She was trying to snuggle with me instead of momm. Soo cute. But this morning she didnt even know my name!!
> 
> I promise pics when I get home outside in the sun!!!
> 
> PS Super Fly was near by and no one seemed to mind her in the stall. She just wasnt as active!


Lol I saw her following you this morning lea!!! Was sooooo mega cute!



Better watch out... I'm awake... Its morning,,, n where are the pictures???????



LolLet us know how she goes with her first day out!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yes, pictures asap please, plus any up to date news/info on FF's new little daughter.





Has she got a name yet?


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here ya go!!!!

Introducing our newest addition born 2/6

She has generations of appaloosa behind her!!! All app!!!

Her sire is C Spots Justins Fortunate Son. Who is a few cap that has sired all fillies (so far)




!!! And with color.

Her dam is Mardi Gras Legacys Firefly

She is so sweet. She measures 20'' and looks to have spots to her neck!!! Check for back for updates on web site

www.njminihorse.com


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 7, 2012)

:yeah



:wub


----------



## Wings (Feb 7, 2012)

What a darling


----------



## MeganH (Feb 7, 2012)

She's such a pretty little thing!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats! You have to be over the top.


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

naw LEA she is absoloutly gorgeous!!! you must be thrilled!!!

so have you thought of any names? she is SO pretty!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 7, 2012)

I havent thought of any names. I want something to do with the long wait. ANy thoughts???


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats, she is VERY pretty.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 8, 2012)

Well both of them have pretty extensive pedigrees with lots of Appy-

Here is daddy:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/c+spots+justins+fortunate+son

And here is mama:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/mardi+gras+legacys+firefly

Legacys Zodiac

Zodiacs Missing Link

Oh! I know! Fireflies At Dark! LOL (Legacys Firefly & Hidden Meadows Wait Til Dark)

My Solitaire is a granddaughter of Wait Til Dark so they are slightly related! And my Vixen, Karma and Spot both have Zodiac in their background too. We are cousins, LOL


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes!!! Lots of app. She does not have any pinto updfront.

Thanks for that pedigree Laurie. I love all the pics in thier pedigree.

I had to show this pic I took today in her red suite!! She was kicking and playing. Her legs are so long she looks funny in her little jacket. But so cute


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 8, 2012)

zoey829 said:


> Yes!!! Lots of app. She does not have any pinto updfront.
> 
> Thanks for that pedigree Laurie. I love all the pics in thier pedigree.
> 
> I had to show this pic I took today in her red suite!! She was kicking and playing. Her legs are so long she looks funny in her little jacket. But so cute


How adorable. She's all snug


----------



## cassie (Feb 9, 2012)

Tht is so very cute lea"!! HHow adorable


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 9, 2012)

She is gorgeous Lea - well worth the long wait.








I love her bright snuggle rug.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 9, 2012)

Aw how cute!! She sure is full of beans!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks she is so sweet. But she is already getting used to being carried around. She has no problem being picked up and carried around!!

I still cant belive she is here. I keep thinking I am taking pics of FF bags!!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL, you'll be able to move on to the next mare soon? Who is due next and when?


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2012)

She is a little beauty



:wub


----------



## cassie (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait... You have more babies moving!!!



Lea! How did we not know this lol ok so spill... Who is next... Pics are a definite! Who are they in foal to,... Etc etc.... Come on lol spill


----------



## Wings (Feb 11, 2012)

What a nifty little suit for outside time!!


----------



## zoey829 (Feb 11, 2012)

We have 2 more due!! Next one was bred April 23rd. So will start brinign her in Begining of March!! More deatials later......


----------



## cassie (Feb 11, 2012)

Yay very exciting lea!!!




Can't wait to learn more


----------

